# 2016 Rokh???



## tk288 (Jul 26, 2009)

My plan is wait for the 2016 Rokh to be available and hopefully get the 2015 Rokh at a discounted price. However, call most of the LBS and they don't have the 2016 in stock yet. Saw it online, but not available. Anybody else have the same experience?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Most of the product on Pinarello's website never makes it to the US.


----------



## tk288 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Most of the product on Pinarello's website never makes it to the US.


I'm pretty certain that Rokh should be available. All the LBS has it on their website, but just not in stock.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

im waiting for a 2016 F8, they have not shipped yet. looking like mid sept. good deals to be had on 2015's if you shop.

845 - "Grande Blu"


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bellati has the Rhino frames on their site.

I wanted a yellow one but on second thought, it is a bit over the top.


----------

